
The Best Investment Advice You Will Ever Get - Anon84
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/08/25/the-best-investment-advice-you-will-ever-get/
======
rphlx
I call BS on this. Debtor democracies almost always end up rewarding debtors
and screwing savers (through inflation, government bailouts, etc). Why fight
the system? Get the largest fixed rate mortgage you can, at the lowest
possible rate, with as little down, and then pay it off as slowly as possible.
In 15 years, $1 will probably be worth less than $0.25 today. Let inflation
gradually discount the cost of your house.

